# Land for lease



## acmckeage03 (Sep 3, 2013)

Has anyone had luck leasing land in Kansas, Nebrask or South Dakota? I'm trying to find the best way to harvest my first whitetail without paying over 3k


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Go to Idaho or Montana or Wyoming and try a DIY public land hunt for under 1K including all related expenses. I work with guys who have leases in Kansas, Nebraska, and Texas. I think they pay quite a bit for their stand time.------SS


----------



## acmckeage03 (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks, and I am definitely considering it, unfortunately I put all my time into scouting for elk. Thats why i was looking into someone with land that would let me throw my stands up and a tent vs the full outfitter where i stay in a 5 star cabin and get have everything done for me and pay that hefty 2.5-5k for a deer... Just trying to find the middle mark. Have you had good experience with these public land hunts or would they require a dedicated season of scouting?


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

I know a guy that goes up there almost every year and kills nice bucks, too bad his daughter has to show him up though. :smile:


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

As a Texan, I can speak for the merit having connections with land owners or friends/family with leases. If you lived in these places, you could even ask to hunt on the property, and likely be rejected. Everyone is trying to make a buck these days, in more ways than one. There also isn't a whole lot of trust in allowing someone on your land without some form of collateral, and most of the old people/old money/old large tracts of land are so afraid of the world that they tend to believe any form of fear mongering that the media puts together, and that includes being killed by hunters and their grandchildren being sold to the cartel ( I kid you not ).

There are several leasing websites that essentially work as a craigslist. Get several options together, look at them all on a toad trip, and make your decision, or see if you can draw into any public land, which may omit the following pamphlet.

If you're going to Kansas, you're probably going to be laying down corn (use a feeder, it is *less* of a contamination issue), so I recommend having a place scouted about 4 months before in the same fashion you would any other hunt, and then finding a good cross roads where you can predict movement and have evidence that there has been a lot of traffic (i.e. between a field and a pond, whitetails aren't too migratory. Big bucks are known for living in as small an area as a few acres. That genetic trait tends to keep breeding in those who live a long time. set up a blind discreetly several hundred yards away/ 20-30 yards away for bow. I'd also be wary of wild boar when you enter a feeder stand pre-dawn, as they'll probably make good use of a feeder. You'll see evidence via rooting up the soil under the feeder/plot area.

If your feeder isn't yielding any results, be prepared to hunt into their homes noonish. The deer aren't typically as active and have probably bedded if it isn't the rut, glassing the shadows from a distance, depending on the terrain the islands/pennisulas of trees left after generations of farming, and putting the sneak on them or watching them all day and wait for them to open up.

If the place is already hunted a lot by other leasers and you don't see anything early in the morning/late evening, hunt them midday. They pattern to pressure, and don't typically live far away. They just become nocternal or midday-nal. This is especially true on "public" land which often under more pressure than David Bowie and Freddy Mercury.

I hope you don't mind my spiel. I got carried away.:shock:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

You may want to contact the DWF in each state and see if they have a list of landowners willing to lease or allow hunting on the property. Chances are you will get a few names to call from that.


----------



## acmckeage03 (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks you all, every little bit helps! Sounds like spring shooter has it figure out (and his daughter). Good for you guys! I guess i just have to accept the reality that no animal is harvested with out a cost! wether its gas money, time, or outfitter. I know I'd be protective over my land as well, It seems about 80% of the people that dont let me onto their land is a result of a bad previous experience.... Shame even the hunting family has A$$es that ruins it for others... 

Fish Reaper- What are these websites you're talking about?

I'm active military so what little time I do have I love to spend out in the Uintas following elk. Driving to Idaho 3x's scouting and then the cost of a 7-10 day hunt I'm 2/3 of the cost of an outfitter... and even more if i buy a feeder for kansas and try hunting like that. But I absolutely believe in success for the effort that you put in and thats half the drive that makes hunting my passion. I just cant put that in for multiple species in a year... 

Every thing wil help me form a decision... think I'll start with calling the DWR for the states and asking about known resources to start.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

http://www.basecampleasing.com/land/kansas-hunting-leases.htm Kansas specific

http://www.nationalhuntingleases.com/hflListings/display.asp?ListingID=2257

This is the one for Texas I was talking about. it is actually set up by the texas parks and wildlife. https://www2.tpwd.state.tx.us/huntwild/hunt/planning/hunt_lease/listlease.php


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

Don't take the feeder thing to heart. If you have land, you don't *need* a feeder. However, it is just a common strategy where it is legal. You will see plenty of deer if you simply wait from an elevated position, i.e. tripod stand or tree stand. If you go south, water is one of the most precious resources you can play into your equation. You may get some boar too :3


----------

